# Anyone know a good salmon recipe



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

The doc told me I have to start eating healthier, which includes eating more fish. I know that tuna and salmon are very healthy for you. I have seen some good recipes on this forum for cooking tuna, but does anyone know of a good recipe for salmon?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

raw with wasabi and soy sauce....raw on toast with wasabi and mayo......I like it raw......


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET BOURBON SALMON:

mix up 1 cup of pineapple juice (or just use 3/4 cup orange juice and 1/4 cup apple juice as a substitute) with 1/4 cup Soy Sauce (Lite if needed)plus a1/4 cup bourbon whiskey.

marinate the salmon in that overnight if you can. if you don't have that much time, marinate as long as possible.

put on a HOT grill, skin down and baste with the marinade. leave it down about 7-8 minutes, then slide a spatula between the skin and meat and lift the meat off - FLIP. baste and cook about 2-minutes. remove from grill, topwith a littlefresh black pepper,and eat (don't forget to get the skin off the grill too). goes great with some rice or risotto and some grilled veggies.

for the veggies, i use eggplant, squash, and zucchini, coat in olive oil, minced garlic, a dash of worchestershire and some salt & pepper. put that on the grill in a veggie tray or even on foil while the fish cooks. when the veggies are done, pull them off, add a dash of balsamic vinegar to them and they're ready!

good stuff!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out attachment....:hungry Great finger food also.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Hailing from the Northwest my family probably eats 200 pounds of Salmon a year. Lots of ways to cook, just don't overcook it. I like it grilled. One of my favorites is Pan seared Coho salmon with a horseradish/dill/sourcream sauce. Just pan sear a seasoned piece in a hot skillet for a few minutes(skin on), flip for a few more then top with sauce. Recipe should be easy to find online. Also love teriyaki salmon burgers with provolone. Great just grilled fillets with butter, lemon, garlic. Smoked salmon on a water cracker with cream chees, capers and red onions is awesome. Making me hungry!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

*

Salmon and Scallop Kabobs

Published: 7/7/08, 10:10 AM EDT

Ingredients:*

8 ounces fresh or frozen skinless salmon fillets, cut 3/4 to 1 inch thick (thawed, if frozen)
8 ounces fresh or frozen sea scallops (thawed, if frozen)
1/4 cup pineapple juice
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon snipped fresh tarragon or 1 teaspoon dried tarragon, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 medium zucchini, sliced 1/2 inch thick
1 medium red or green sweet pepper, cut into 1-inch squares
1/2 of a fresh pineapple, cut into chunks, or one 16-ounce can pineapple chunks, drained
Fresh tarragon (optional)*

Nutritional Information:*

calories: 150, total fat: 3g, saturated fat: 0g, cholesterol: 27mg, sodium: 255mg, carbohydrate: 16g, fiber: 2g, protein: 17g, vitamin A: 24%, vitamin C: 95%, calcium: 5%, iron: 13%.*

Steps:*

1. Thaw salmon and scallops, if frozen. Cut salmon into 1-inch cubes. 

2. For marinade, combine pineapple juice, lemon juice, tarragon, mustard, and salt. Place salmon and scallops in plastic bag set into a shallow dish. Add marinade; seal bag. Turn fish and scallops to coat well. Chill for 1 to 2 hours, turning once. Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan cook zucchini, covered, in a small amount of boiling water for 3 to 4 minutes or until nearly tender. Drain and cool. Cut sweet pepper into 1-inch pieces. 

3. Remove seafood from bag, reserving marinade. On eight metal skewers alternately thread salmon, scallops, zucchini, sweet pepper, and pineapple. Brush with marinade. Grill on an uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 8 to 12 minutes or until scallops turn opaque and salmon flakes easily when tested with a fork, turning once. Garnish with fresh tarragon, if desired. Makes 4 servings. 

4. *To grill by indirect heat:* Arrange preheated coals around a drip pan in a covered grill. Test for medium heat above pan. Place skewers on grill over drip pan. Cover and grill for 8 to 10 minutes or until scallops turn opaque and salmon flakes easily when tested with a fork.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Cedar Planked Salmon is hands down the best way I have ever had it ....alder wood planks work good aswell.Use a somewhat "sweet"(brown sugar,maple,molasses)based rub or char-crust,just search the net for "Cedar Planked Salmon Recipes" theres plenty to choose from.Youtube alsohas alot of video recipes for it or anything else you may want to cook.

You can buy the planks at Joe Pattis,or alot of the grocery stores have them.


----------

